# Hello from Iowa, new member



## Wild Bill 71 (Dec 4, 2004)

Welcome to AT.

Bill


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

*Hellllloo*

:welcome:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Brian. Have fun here.


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## switchbow (Jan 10, 2007)

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT Juice!! I lived in DesMoines for 25 years and was born in IdaGrove.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## badhuntergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

:welcomesign:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## obert (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome neighbor


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to AT...


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

